# Should I euthanize my mystery snail?



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

I purchased three mystery snails a few weeks back. The first week all was well. By the second week one of the snails was failing to thrive. The other two were zooming around, eating cucumber slices, growing noticeably. The third one started hanging out at the bottom of the tank, not coming out of his shell. After a couple of days of him not moving I picked him up to check that he was still alive. This is when I noticed he was missing a chunk of his shell, and had a crack on it in a different part. I moved him closer to the driftwood, and now he is just laying there, half out of his shell.

Should I euthanize him? If so, what is the most humane way to do so. Thank you for any advice.


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

Dumb question but are you sure he's still alive at this point in time?


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

Take him out and smell him. This is the only way to make sure if he's dead. If he smells like rotten eggs then he's dead. I have no idea on how to euthanize a snail.


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

big b said:


> Take him out and smell him. This is the only way to make sure if he's dead. If he smells like rotten eggs then he's dead. I have no idea on how to euthanize a snail.


I assume you'd crush it and flush it.


----------



## behemoth (Sep 28, 2015)

I had a snail in my first tank years ago that did this after about a month. He literally didn't move for weeks, but when I picked him up (to smell him) he would retract into his shell a bit. I did research back then and read that for some people the snails went into a "mini-hibernation" for a few weeks and then were good afterwards. For lots of other people, the snail ended up dying (unfortunately, one day mine floated out of the shell even though I had checked him the day before). 

I would run some tests on your water and make sure there's nothing bothering him from coming out. Maybe he's pickier than the other snails. Could also just be old? If he's trying to protect himself by staying inside, he'll probably end up starving though. Maybe move him to a dark spot and place a bit of food next to him, but definitely test the water. 

Also, I'm not sure what this crack looks like, but there are some natural 'cracks' that appear as the shell grows. However, the chunk missing isn't good, but I don't know if that alone would keep him from surviving.

Good luck though.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

If a snail shell is damaged, you can sometimes repair it by supergluing another piece of shell over the damaged part. If the snail lives, the shell will eventually repair itself. 

Half out of its shell doesn't sound good, though. 

Some people euthanize their snails by putting them in the freezer, but unless you're sure the snail is suffering, I think I'd let nature take its course, one way or the other.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for the advice everyone. He's definitely still alive, for now. If I go to poke him he kind of half retracts. I tested my water yesterday, 0 0 ~15. I also supplement calcium. Thanks everyone.


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

WickedOdie said:


> I assume you'd crush it and flush it.


Yeah but I was wondering if there was something you could inject it with that could put him to sleep real fast. You know, with a needle. But I'm happy that he's alive :smile2:.


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

Clove Oil would probably put him to sleep, if you use enough it would probably kill him by putting him to sleep. If worst comes to worst.


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

Don't you use clove oil for cooking also?


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

I dunno, but if you google, diy king fish surgery, he uses it to sedate his fish to trim it's fins.


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

So when I googled fish euthanasia these options came up: freezing, decapitation, alka seltzer, clove oil/vodka...many more to choose from. I'm sure any of these would work for mister/misses snail if and when that time comes.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

big b said:


> Don't you use clove oil for cooking also?


Heh, no. Olive oil, yes.

The clove spice is used in cooking. The clove oil has medicinal uses and is toxic at a certain amount.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

hiimkari29 said:


> So when I googled fish euthanasia these options came up: freezing, decapitation, alka seltzer, clove oil/vodka...many more to choose from. I'm sure any of these would work for mister/misses snail if and when that time comes.


Thanks for the options. I feel bad for him. He just doesn't look like he's doing very well. :/


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd freeze the guy and put him in the trash. They don't have brains, I don't think so no pain comparable to ours.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

You could try to repair the shell:

Snail diseases and problems

You can glue eggshell over the hole, if you don't have pieces of snail shell to use as a patch.

Use gel superglue. It will work even if the shells are a little wet, and is safe for aquarium use.


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

Decapitation? That sounds like it would be hard to do for a small snail.


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

Well as I stated that was euthanasia for a fish....was just giving multiple options that could possibly work for a snail.


----------



## TheFlyingBear (Jun 20, 2015)

A bit late to the party, but I suppose I can help. I have an Olive/Black Mystery Snail. Same thing. Shell was chipped, would not come out for anything. I placed an algae wafer literally underneath him. He kinda poked out and felt around, but once he found out there was food, he destroyed the whole thing. In some cases Mystery Snails are mishandled at some LFS and the fish like to nip at them as well. Once he realizes that the tank is safe and there is food, he'll come out.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

i use alcohol/vodka in these kinds of situations. fish go fast and easy, i bet snails would too.
but i wouldnt euthanize unless i see serious illness present in the animal


----------



## wildroseofky (Mar 5, 2013)

You should try to patch the shell first. Gluing a piece of eggshell over it is the first thing to try. Just be sure not to get glue inside the crack or it will harm it's flesh. Just use a toothpick to put a fine layer around the edges of the eggshell. Make sure the eggshell is bigger than the hole. For smaller cracks you can use drywall compound to fill in the crack.It will not last forever but should give the snail time to grow past the crack so it won't poss a threat. A snail hanging out of it's shell is usually close to death. You could take it out and put it in a small container for a few days. Just change the water daily to keep it clean. For euthanize you add one drop of clove oil every few minutes until the snail or fish goes unconscious. Then put it in the freezer for a few hours to make sure it is gone.


----------

